# Build threaded perl option, would you want to as a SOP for installing perl?



## johnblue (Apr 11, 2009)

In my quick google search it seem like it would be a good thing to have if a script contains:
	
	



```
use threads;
```

Any thoughts yea or nay?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2009)

It'll depend entirely on what the script does.


----------

